# Ottawa Bluesfest 2010



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

This year's tentative lineup was announced this morning.

Quite frankly, the only thing missing AFAIC is Don Kirshner to introduce the acts, and Wolfman Jack to do patter between acts. It's like a Classic Rock station come to life:

Rush, Santana, Foghat, Babe Ruth, Iron Maiden, Steve Winwood, Moody Blues, B-52's, Renaissance, Roger Hodgson (Supertramp), Joan Jett, Steve Hackett (Genesis), Southside Johnny.

Besides, Alex Lifeson, Carlos Santana, and Steve Hackett, there are plentyof other guitar heroes to attend: John Petrucci, Robert Randolph, Tommy castro, Alvin Youngblood Hart, Derek Trucks. 

You can see the entire tentative lineup here: Cisco Ottawa Bluesfest


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2010)

Lifeson?!?! Solo?!? I freaking LOVE Victor! To see that live would be pretty cool.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

That is an insane lineup for a festival. Probably the best I have ever seen in terms of one of these things


----------



## fret15 (Feb 17, 2006)

John Petrucci at a BluesFest? Doesn't sound like it's much of a BluesFest anymore...I'm still seriously considering attending though! Lots of huge names, I'd like to see Santana at least once!

When is this shindig happening again?


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Wow. I guess I know what I'll be doing in July.


----------



## fret15 (Feb 17, 2006)

Holy shabobble! Two weeks of shows? Last time I went, Bob Dylan played the main set and the Bluesfest lasted one day!

Why do they have to do this to me? I have to drive up to Ottawa for the Tuesday now? It's gonna be awesome


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

There still is plenty of blues in there, but it's wedged between the cracks. Pity that Dream Theatre and Rush aren't playing on the same day. I think that would have been a monster day for prog-rock lovers, especially with Steve Hackett thrown in for good measure.

If anything, though, Bluesfest is increasingly becoming a showcase for Canadian acts. Check out the lineup and you'll see that there is this whiole other sort of Canadian rock-fest going on. Arcade Fire, Metric, Alexisonfire, Great Lakes Swimmers, Gord Downie and band, Basia Bulat, Drake, Great Big Sea, Matthew Good, Matt Anderson, LIGHTS, Planet Smashers. And on and on.


----------



## passenger (Feb 10, 2006)

It's not like the Bluesfest before, but man, I love it !!!! Cant wait!


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

Lots of great bands playing this year (as usual), but I think The Swell Season are who I'm looking forward to seeing the most (If you haven't seen the movie "Once", you owe it to yourself to check it out).


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

As with most previous years, lots of great bands indeed. They _really_ ought to change the name of this festival however. Blues acts generally aren't featured anymore...which is an utter shame IMO.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Great lineup. At this point I dont' really care whatever they want to call it. It's still one heck of a music festival. Blues acts to watch out for are Tommy Castro, James Hunter, Derek and his wife Susan Tedschi. For those who like zydeco music, don't miss out on Terrance Symian. I'm at the moment getting my tickets.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

technically its not "Blues"fest anymore...CISCO bought out the name, and now just uses the name to get people to keep coming back...

i'm jonesin to see Keith Urban too...that guy can play!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

ezcomes said:


> technically its not "Blues"fest anymore...CISCO bought out the name, and now just uses the name to get people to keep coming back...
> 
> i'm jonesin to see Keith Urban too...that guy can play!


Yeah, he's no slouch.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

They will also have Kevin Costner and Modern West- I am sure there will be a lot of women there that day.


----------

